# brake rotor specs for a 87 vanagon



## Scirocco-Driver (Mar 28, 2003)

does any one know what the minimum thickness specs are for the front rotors? I know they are 16mm brand new, i just need to find out what the min recomended thickness is.
TIA


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: brake rotor specs for a 87 vanagon (Scirocco-Driver)*

I don't know specifically about the Vanagon rotors. 
Generally, VW puts 2mm of wear/machining thickness in the rotors.
Also, the rotors generally have a minimum thickness stamped or cast into them. Look at both sides of the hub area and you might see something. The front rotors don't always have this, though.
The wear limits are definitely in the Bentley service manual. You should get one of those if you don't already have it. Also, the big Chiltons import book will show something about this. Check your local library for a Bentley or the big Chiltons book. They probably have one in the reference only, can't check it out section.


----------

